# آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

*دول تصميمات لآيات عجبتني ، عملتهم من فترة و حبيت أعرضهم في المنتدى...يارب يعجبوكم*​



















































*و دول تصميمات من وحي سفر يونان*


----------



## Fady4Jesus (15 فبراير 2007)

*مفيش تعليق يعني ... التصميمات مش عاجباكوا؟*​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (15 فبراير 2007)

*و ده تصميم جديد لصلاة يعبيص البار...يارب تعجبكوا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 فبراير 2007)

*صور جميلة قوى قوى قوى يا فادى 

تسسسسسلم أيدك

فى منتدى اسمة منتدى التصمصمات 

تبقى تحط فية و دة الرابط بتاعة

أضغط هنا​*


----------



## Fady4Jesus (15 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً أختي فراشة مسيحية على تشجيعك الرقيق...
يارب تكون التصميمات عجبت باقي الأعضاء...
أنا هاطلب طلب من أي أخ أو أخت يزور الموضوع أنه يصليلي...قبل مايسيب الموضوع!...صلاة قصيرة لأجلي...
وحسنة قليلة....*​:36_3_16:


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 فبراير 2007)

بجد تحفه
تسلم ايدك يا فادى
ربنا معاك​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (15 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسي جداً أختي بنت الفادي على تشجيعك...
صلي لأجلي...*​


----------



## kabastino (18 فبراير 2007)

بجد الصور تحفة أووووووووى وربنا يساعدك


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (18 فبراير 2007)

*جميل جميل جداااااااااااا*

*صورك جميله جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك عليها والايات مناسبه جدا على الصور ربنا يبارك تعبك​*





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
مع تحيات اولاد الفادى​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (18 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً أخي الحبيب ماجد على مرورك وتشجيعك الكريم......صلي لأجلي*​


----------



## ارووجة (18 فبراير 2007)

بجد تصميمات تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
ربنا يباركك  اخي ^_^


----------



## Fady4Jesus (18 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً ليكي كتير يا ارووجة على تشجيعك...
صلوا لأجلي*​


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي تصميمك واختيارك المناسب للايات مع الصور يافادي ياخويا
بجد شغل جميل جدا 
بس عايزينك تعملنا شوية ايات حلوة زي كدة تاني


----------



## Fady4Jesus (19 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً ليك كتير يا نبيل على تشجيعك ...
صلي لأجلي...عشان ربنا يمسك يميني*​


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يافادي علي ردك الحلو وربنا يساعدنا كلنا ويحافظ علينا ويقويك وتعملنا حاجة حلوة تاني تكون بركة لناس كتير 
 بركة وشفاعة ام النور والبابا كيرلس حبيبنا ومارمينا شافعنا


----------



## †السريانيه† (21 فبراير 2007)

جميلة جدا التصاميم والأيات
ربنا يقويك ويحفظك ويباركك
علشان تعملنا زي التصاميم 
دي تاني ​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (21 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً أخي نبيل وأختي السريانية على تشجيعكم الحلو...الرب يبارككم ... صلوا لأجلي*​


----------



## †gomana† (21 فبراير 2007)

*الصور بجد جميلة اوى اوى يافادى*
*ربنا ينور طريقك ويحفظ حياتك*
*وصلوات القديسين تشملك*
*ربنا يباركك ومستنيين المزيد*​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (21 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسي جداً يا جومانا على ردك المشجع.......
صلي لأجلي عشان ربنا يوفقني في التصميم اللي في ايدي...
*​


----------



## meraaa (22 فبراير 2007)

التصميمات راااااااااااائعه يافادى بجد وانت موفق الصور مع الايات حلو اوىىىىىىىى
وانا بتعجبنى صور بتاعه الاطفال مع المسيح دى تحفه ...ربنا معاك يارب ويباركك​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (22 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسي جداً يا ميرا على تشجيعك...ربنا يساعدني بصلواتكم عشان أعمل أكتر وأكتر...
فيه تصميم جديد عملته في موضوع جديد عن آية "وجده في أرض قفر..." من نشيد موسى النبي...ياريت تقولولي رأيكم فيه... *​


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2007)

*ربنا يباركك يا فادي 
ذوقك رائع و لمستك جميلة 
ربنا يزيدك حبيبي *​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (4 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي جداً يا AVADA CADAVRA على ذوقك...
صلي لأجلي...
بالمناسبة ايه معنى اسمك؟:smil12: *


----------



## fullaty (5 مارس 2007)

صور فى منتهى الروعة وايات جميلة اللى انت اخترتها ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## kyrillos12 (5 مارس 2007)

*its very beautful thank you*


----------



## kyrillos12 (5 مارس 2007)

:new5: *its very beautful thank you*


----------



## Fady4Jesus (6 مارس 2007)

*شكراً أختي فيبي وأخي كيرلس على تشريفكم للموضوع بالرد والتشجيع...
صلوا لأجلي...
*


----------



## mahy (7 مارس 2007)

تصميمات فى منتهى الروعة ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## Fady4Jesus (7 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي قوي يا ماهي على ذوقك...ربنا يباركك
صلي لأجلي*


----------



## minaphone2 (8 مارس 2007)

صور روعه وزوقك عالى جدااااااااااااااااااً ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (8 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي قوي يا مينا على تشجيعك...
صلي لأجلي *


----------



## kyrillos12 (8 مارس 2007)

:yaka: its very beautful thank you we need more


----------



## Fady4Jesus (8 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي قوي يا كيرلس وصلي لأجلي عشان ربنا يساعدني​*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2007)

التصميمات كلها جميله جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك       المزيد:66:


----------



## Fady4Jesus (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا كاندي على التشجيع...ربنا يباركك
صلي لأجلي


----------



## كرستينا (11 مارس 2007)

*تصميمات في غاية الروعة اخي فادي شكرا لتعبك*​


----------



## shadymokhles (11 مارس 2007)

الموضوع فى قمة الروعه


----------



## Fady4Jesus (11 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي كرستينا و شادي على تشجيعكم الجميل....
صلوا لأجلي​*


----------



## mecho777 (12 مارس 2007)

جميل جمال مش قادر ابعبر


----------



## mecho777 (12 مارس 2007)

جمال جدا جدا


----------



## Fady4Jesus (12 مارس 2007)

ميرسي يا ميشو


----------



## shadymokhles (15 مارس 2007)

صور جميله اوى يافادى 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Fady4Jesus (16 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي جداً ليك يا شادي...ربنا يباركك...
صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

دول جمال جدا شكلك عبقرررررررررى


----------



## Fady4Jesus (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي قوي يا ميرولا...كل سنة وانتي طيبة
صلي لأجلي


----------



## mira mor (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بجد تصميمات هايله و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

شكرا حبيبي مينا ... صلي لأجلي


----------



## genasmsm (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بجد حلوه التصميمات اوى والايات ماشيه معاها اوى ربنا يوض تعبك


----------



## مينا+لكم (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

صور جميلة جدا


----------



## Fady4Jesus (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ربنا يخليكوا ... ميرسي قوي لتشجيعكم...ربنا يبارككم


----------



## ranron (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

هايل جدا جدا انت ممتاز


----------



## ghost90 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

اصور جميلةيافادى المسيح مستنى منك المزيد من الصور ​


----------



## romyo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

الصور جميلة
واللى عملهم اجمل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

أشكركم من أعماق القلب على تشجيعكم...
صلوا لأجلي


----------



## مينا+لكم (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

صور جذاية


----------



## Fady4Jesus (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

شكراً ليك يا مينا ...


----------



## noraa (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بجد  يا فادى تسلم ايدك والرب يعوض تعبك محبتك ودايما  تذكر اسم الرب خالقك  بس ياريت الاياة بتاعت باطل اللاباطيل الكل باطل فى صورة  جميلة من دول


----------



## Fady4Jesus (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي يا نورا على تشجيعم الحلو 
حاضر من عيني 
هحاول اصممها
صلي لأجلي


----------



## مارسيليانا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بجد بجد يافادى  أنا مش عارفة اقول إية 
 بس صورة فى منتهى قمة الجمال  وألآيات اد اية
 واصلةللأحساس اللى يقراها 
 ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك وتورينى ألأجمل  بس بتهيألى بعد كدة جمال  معتقدش​


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

حلوين قوي
:flowers:


----------



## Fady4Jesus (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي قوي مرسيليانا على ذوقك وكلامك المشجع 
ميرسي قوي ابن المسيح على تشجيعك


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

تصميمات رائعه
سوالى انت خريج فنون جمبله
ولا انت هاوى الرسم
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## Fady4Jesus (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي جدا عزيزي البيطار على التشجيع الجميل...انا طبيب وهاوي رسم وتصميم


----------



## مارى عادل زكى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

حقيقى صور جميلة جدا يافادى ربنا يباركك وتمدنا بالمزيد:66:


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــ*

*ميرسي أوي يا ماري على تشجيعك اللطيف...صلي لأجلي *


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

فعلا الصور جميلة والايات مناسبة جدا
اشكرك فادى ....ورجاء ان تزيدنا باكثر 
الرب يحفظك ويبارك عمل يديك


----------



## genasmsm (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بجد الصور حلوه والايات لايقه عليها اوى انت فنان ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
تصميمات رائعة تحفة وفوق التحفة بجد ربنا يحميك 
________________________
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## املا (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

شكرا ليك الصور تجنن

ربنا يباركك موهوب


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

تصميمات جامده يا دكتور فادى .........بجد روعه ............ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

انا لوقا نشكر الرب يسوع  نحييكم الصور غاية في الجمال


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

صلوا من اجلي انا بمر بتجربة صعبة       وكل سنة وانتوا   طيبين  بمناسبة عيد العزراء


----------



## duaghter of god (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

حقيقى انت انسان موهوب ويارب دايما تستخدم مواهبك دى فى ابراز حب الله


----------



## اشرف جورجي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

شكرا علي الصور الجميله تسلم ايدك:ura1:


----------



## Fady4Jesus (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي جدا إخواتي الأعزاء على تشجيعكم الجميل...صلوا لأجلي


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

مشكور صورة رائعة 
الرب يباركك على تعبك


----------



## bobo77 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

thanxxxxxxxxxxx very match 3ala el sowar we eltasmin\mat to7fa 
Rabena yebarkak


----------



## Fady4Jesus (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

شكراً إخواتي على التشجيع الحلو...صلواتكم لأجلي


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

تحفة بجد كلهم جمال جدا يا فادي


----------



## Fady4Jesus (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي أوي يا سوسنة على مجاملتك الحلوة


----------



## antonius (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

مبدع..بداعة..
مشكوور


----------



## friendlove (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

*صور جميلة جدا جدا يا فادى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك *​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي جدا على تشجيعكم الحلو...


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

*شكراً فادي *

*أكثر من رائعة *

*الآية على الصورة ليها معنى خاص*


----------



## Fady4Jesus (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

أشكركم جداً على محبتكم وتشجيعكم المستمر لضعفي...صلوا لأجلي


----------



## shamiran (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بجد تحفه
تسلم ايدك يا فادى
ربنا معاك


----------



## shamiran (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

صور رائعة كتير 
الرب يباركك وينور طريقك


----------



## s_h (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

الرب يباركك ويستخدمك اكثر فاكثر بجد انت رائع . على فكرة انا بحب اوى الفوتوشوب وبلعب علية كتير


----------



## faris55555 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بارك الله بيكم 

كلش حلوه 

وعاشت ايدك اخي على التصامييم الروعه


----------



## علي مزيكا (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

مشكوووووووووووور على الايات الحلوى وننتظر المزيد


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

بجد روووووووووووووعه 

شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ميرسي حبايبي على تشجيعكم الحلو, ربنا يبارككم, صلوا لي كتير, طبعا أخي فارس ممكن تستخدم الصور, بس ياريت تقولنا عنوان الموقع علشان نزوره


----------



## seeyounotyou (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

إنت مش رائع
                                             بس

إنت أكتر من رائع .. ربنا يبارك إيديك ، و يملاءك من روح الفهم


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

*تحفة يا فادى
رااااااااااااائع
عن جد تسلم ايدك *


----------



## Rayieq (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

الف الف شكر
على الصور الجميلة
الله يعطيك الف عافية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## mrmr55 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

الصور كلها روعة وجميلة جدا والايات جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك ونشوف حاجات احلى واحلى


----------



## S2000 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

مشكور على الصور الجميله


----------



## مرمورة مجدى (28 يوليو 2008)

على فكرة الصور رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة جداااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا معاك وتجيب لنا صور جميلة تانىىىى


----------



## vivian2000 (29 يوليو 2008)

صور حلوة اوى اوى اوى اوى ولازم تسمع كلام الفراشة ويارب ندخل منتدى التصميمات ونلاقى كل التصميمات ليك وبجد الصور حلوة اوى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## aymanrofa (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

ايه الروعة ديه احساسك مرهف يدل على قلب عمران بمحبة يسوع


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

بجد تحفه
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## bassent (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: آيـــــــات و تصميمـــات من تصميمي...عايز رأيكم وصلواتكم!*

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نورارضا (28 أغسطس 2008)

بجد حلوين أوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## انا للمسيح (28 يوليو 2009)

nice my dear ,bless your Heart


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلوين قوى التصميمات يا دكتور فادى*
*ياريت تدخل تانى ونشوف ابدعات تانيه ليك*


----------



## hedra1 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد بجد صور فى منتهى الرقة والجمال والروعة******ربنا يباركك يافادى************* منتظرين المزيد


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك موهبتكم

تصميمات رووووعه
شكـــرا

الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## مرفت شفيق (14 ديسمبر 2009)

30:بجد بجد صور فى منتهى الرقة والجمال والروعة******ربنا يباركك ************* منتظرين المزيد 
:Love_Letter_Open:والموقع فوق الرائع​


----------



## عمادفايز (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الصور رائعة جدا ذوقك عالى*


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*فادى ربنا يبارك أيديك وتعمل لنا حاجات أحلي وأجمل من كده لأنك بصراحة موهوب وأعمالك معبرة وصادقة يسوع المسيح يعضدك ويرعاك آمين*


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اجمل ما اعجبني في الصور والآيات ، انها تقول انك فاهم لما تقرأ ، وتجعل الآخرين ايضا يفهمون معك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ، استمر فهذه الموهبة عطية ووزنة من الله


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا فادى
على الصور والتصميمات الاكثر من رائعة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## شنودة يني (11 يناير 2010)

بصراحة انا مش لاقي كلام اعبر بيه عن الصور الجميلة دي والأيات المعزية الفظيعة 
اشكرك واتمني المزيد منتظر منك باي


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور وايات جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا فادى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena anees (12 يناير 2012)

_بجد صور تحفة وتصميييمك تحفة_


----------



## فادى محب (13 يناير 2012)

صور جميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## تـ+ـونى (13 يناير 2012)

بدون مجامله
رائعين جدا وبهم فكر عالى​


----------

